# Won't eat mealworms :[



## Blu's Mama (Sep 25, 2013)

So I bought live mealworms from the pet store and have been trying to feed them to my little Blu. However, I think he may just not even know what they are because it's like he doesn't even notice that they're sitting right in front of him . I've held them up to his nose, his mouth, even gotten some mealworm juices on his lips and no response. Any tips on introducing new foods? Thanks!!


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Some hedgies don't like them, so he just may not be into them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I wouldn't eat those nasty things either. Blech. 

If you're feeding him quality foods with good, healthy ingredients, it's probably not a huge deal. Mealworms are a good source of fiber, so if he won't eat them, you could try other insects. If he won't eat any insects, try some chopped-up veggies, and if he won't eat those, you can perhaps make sure your kibble mix has a decent amount of fiber in it, just to keep things moving in a positive direction. Otherwise, it's not really a big problem.


----------



## Sarah_Stark (May 2, 2013)

My hedgie will not eat live or freeze dried meal worms which is fine by me those things be nasty.


----------



## Pyndsay (Apr 27, 2013)

I have one hedgie who absolutely loves mealies and almost all the live worms you can get from pet stores and another hedgie who won't have anything to do with any bugs, especially mealies! I think it just depends on the individual hedgehog!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

It took me about 6 different attempts several months apart for Nara to even taste a mealworm, now she will practically crawl in the container to get them. 

Hedgehogs are just children with quills, keep trying! :lol:

ML


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

Exotic nutrition online has "cooked in the can" bugs. Maybe the apprehension is simply in the way they are prepared or maybe its whatever the worms are kept in at the pet store. I don't know.

I'd read during my many days of researching that you can keep mealworms alive by placing them in oatmeal and occasionally offering a carrot. Perhaps either of these smells are appalling to your quilled child.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

how i wish my hedgies would cut down or ignore meal/superworms.. i had a 3-year old male before that doesnt eat superworms but dunno what happened why he suddenly loves them now. a maturity thing vs preference, maybe?


----------

